# Windsor Soap Fragrance Recipe



## small2716 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've had a request from a customer who is a civil war rein-actor and I can't find a good source for the scent.  I know I can use my normal cp recipe, but I need to know what the break down of the scent is.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 29, 2016)

A quick Google search gets me this listing and this thread.

The common theme seems to be bergamot, caraway, and clove. Without doing super research I'd guess to look those eo's up


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 29, 2016)

Among my vast collection of notes that I've amassed over the years of making B&B stuff, I found tucked away a formula for Brown Windsor that refers back to a book published in 1881 called "A Technical Treatise on Soap and Candles" by R.S. Cristiani. The amounts for the blend are rather large since they were meant to scent 100 lbs of soap, but you can convert them to parts:

4 oz. oil of bergamot
2 oz. oil of caraway
2 oz. oil of cassia
8 oz. oil of lavender
1 oz. oil of cloves
1 oz. oil of pettigrain


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 29, 2016)

That sounds divine... I'm squirreling it away!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 29, 2016)

I've saved it too, now I just need to find caraway and cassia. Can't wait to try this, thankyou so much for posting this


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2016)

Cassia is pretty interchangeable with cinnamon.  It is what we actually buy when we purchase "ground cinnamon" in the baking aisle in the grocery store.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, that's great to know


----------



## small2716 (May 1, 2016)

Irish Lass, THANK YOU!! I've been playing around with most all of these ingredients today and wasn't coming close at all.  I'm missing the caraway and pettigrain.  I have to go into town in the morning and I'll get those then.  Can't wait to blend this up and get the batch made.  Thank you


----------



## small2716 (May 1, 2016)

BattleGnome, I did search google, bing and a few other search engines for the information.  I was hoping to see if I could find the actual recipe, which IrishLass had.


----------

